# Is my bird grizzled?



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

I need help from some of you genetics gurus,please.I have a Indian fan that's a spread blue grizzle.But I was holding her tonight,and noticed that some of her feathers are brown,not black,and some feathers have both black and brown on the same one.Is that normal grizzle,or something different.Thank you ahead of time for your help.

P.S I can't seem to upload pictures from my new tablet.I could e-mail the if that will help.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Bronze is common on blue grizzles, Not so much on spread blue grizzles but is certainly possible.

Have you a pic as at this stage we can only talk in general terms, email to [email protected] and I will attempt to upload it


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

I just sent it to you.let me know if it's good enough quality.If it's not I can vet a better one.


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

I figured out how to attach a picture.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks blue grizzle with bronze, possibly kite but I have a theory (unstudied) that some grizzle birds show bronze where the pigment is not fully cut from blue to white, similarly to in almonds.

A pic of the tail bar would help ascertain if this bird is spread.


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

It says I can't upload any more photos,but,if you go to the 18th post below this one titled "color questions" you'll find a picture of her there.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If you upload photos to your album you can then open them up, copy the "BBcode" from the bottom and paste that to a thread.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your bird looks grizzle on t-check pattern to me. Possibly homozygous grizzle. More bronze color is exhibited when grizzle is on a checkered bird.


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks tmass.Is it normal for grizzle to have both blue and brown in the feathers?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

As you were asking about the "brown" (bronze) I was answering your question by editing my post. (See prior post).


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

Ahh.Thank you.


----------

